# Scott Pilgrim vs the World



## Xoo00o0o0o (Jan 4, 2011)

Has anyone seen the movie or read the comics? I honestly think they're hilarious.


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 4, 2011)

Of course not. There's only like five other topics about the same exact thing in this sub-forum.

But yes, I own the books and the Blu-ray, and Ramona Flowers sucks.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 4, 2011)

I've seen the movie. At first I watched it because my brother brought a bootleg dvd copy, it was broken so I torrented it. Long story short, wish I saw in the movie theaters, this movie sadly was not a box office hit. It had great pop culture referneces and hilarious scenes. Oh and don't get me started on 

Ramona flowers played by Mary Elizabeth Winstead


----------



## mameks (Jan 4, 2011)

Spoiler: Really, another thread?



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=242219&hl=pilgrim
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=262553&hl=pilgrim
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=268505&hl=pilgrim


The film was pretty good.
The more I think about it, the more...meh, it gets


----------



## Devin (Jan 4, 2011)

I wanna see the film...Can't seem to find a good torrent place to buy the movie.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Jan 6, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Ramona flowers played by Mary Elizabeth Winstead



Oh...to be Michael Cera for that one scene. Not other than that...he's a terrible one-sided actor.

I still liked the books better. That and I wasn't really happy with a lot of the casting. Most of all Steven Stills.


----------



## bazamuffin (Jan 6, 2011)

The film is awesome, mucho unplug-your-brain-and-enjoyness!!


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 23, 2011)

Seriously? This movie got hyped up so much because of its gaming influences... I watched it today and yet it was funny and good its not NEARLY as 1337 as some say it is (usage of 1337 is tehre for a reason)

It was an entertaining movie for sure though, but not worth the bloody hype.
Its another instant cultclassic like Kick-Ass and Juno from this era


----------



## mrgone (Jan 23, 2011)

the movie is awesome, i saw it at a cinema (and i usually don't do that)

it failed at the box office because:
- started against the expendables and some julia roberts movie
- in germany the movie was to start in january, but then was advanced to october
- advertisement was pretty non-existent

maybe after a letter sent to universal containing this: 5filmfreunde (in german)
via google translate:
In this way I wanted to ask you whether it is really smart, a film that is directed to one,
I'd like nerdy, audience call, 4, again in words and large, four months after the American release date in Germany to bring out ?
This audience may know the ways and means with which to bridge the time to save a trip to the cinema.


----------



## Nujui (Jan 23, 2011)

I never saw the movie or the comic book, but I did see the game made about it. I really want to play it, though I don't have 10 dollars right now...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 23, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Seriously? This movie got hyped up so much because of its gaming influences... I watched it today and yet it was funny and good its not NEARLY as 1337 as some say it is (usage of 1337 is tehre for a reason)
> 
> It was an entertaining movie for sure though, but not worth the bloody hype.
> Its another instant cultclassic like Kick-Ass and Juno from this era



I was hyping it because it had a fantastic director and art style. Edgar Wright has directed some of the best comedies as of late (Hot Fuzz, Shaun of the Dead). Scott Pilgrim definitely oozed his directing style and was great because of it. The art style in general was also fantastic. I mean I watched it and I got the video game references and nerd culture but I felt it was more of a good action-comedy-drama than an ode to nerd culture. 

Definitely worth picking up though.

EDIT: Typo.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 23, 2011)

It's a meh movie at best. I like the score and the art direction but that's about it. The main reason why everyone seems to love it on GBATemp is because of it's gaming culture references and it's nerdy and quirky atmosphere which appeals to people here that love Nintendo. But in reality, it's not the best movie ever, and quite far from it.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 23, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats fair enough then.. I liked the movie in general. The style was very nice, i did like that but yea for a movie that I thought was based on games I didnt see much references except for the obvious


----------



## mrgone (Jan 24, 2011)

IMHO, it's the best comic-2-movie conversion i have seen to date.
(not, comic, not manga, and excluding marvel comics, as i have not read them)


----------



## Sausage Head (Jan 24, 2011)

I watched it. I liked it.

But the main actor was not cut out for that role.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Jan 24, 2011)

The comic books are good........ but the film was kinda crappy.


----------



## bazamuffin (Jan 24, 2011)

mrgone said:
			
		

> IMHO, it's the best comic-2-movie conversion i have seen to date.
> (not, comic, not manga, and excluding marvel comics, as i have not read them)



Sin City? 300?


----------



## Ikki (Jan 24, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> I've seen the movie. At first I watched it because my brother brought a bootleg dvd copy, it was broken so I torrented it. Long story short, wish I saw in the movie theaters, this movie sadly was not a box office hit. It had great pop culture referneces and hilarious scenes. Oh and don't get me started on
> 
> Ramona flowers played by Mary Elizabeth Winstead



+1


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 26, 2011)

I apologize to all those people who enjoyed this film, to me this movie had more confusion then Inception. Instead of watching the film and enjoying it. I was more in bewilderment and disgust.


----------

